# Mil-k-botl and Mil-kay variations



## morbious_fod (Jul 17, 2010)

Having been picking up variations here and there of these bottles for a while, I have started getting serious about this Mil-Kay collection lately. The fascination began with collecting the variations bottled by the local bottlers in my area, and has now grown into a full blown brand collection. While I have a few of the variations I'm sure I have only scratched the surface of this one. So I'm asking the forum members to post the variations they may have of these mil-kay bottles on this thread so that I can get a good idea of what I am in for. We'll start with the carrying case with a blue and white Orange Phosphate. I don't have the black version of this bottle, but I'm still looking.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 17, 2010)

A closer look at the Orange Phosphate which is a 1942 from Peru New York.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 17, 2010)

A black and white Mil-kay with a different font for the name, and no Orange Phosphate. The other bottle is a 1948.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 17, 2010)

Here is a strange one with the Windmill on the front. I need to get a better version of this one as it has some casewear.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 17, 2010)

Another version similar to the 1948 from earlier; however, says Vitamin Drinks Are Good For You.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 17, 2010)

As we move into the 1950's the slogan changes and we have the Naturally Good bottles.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 17, 2010)

Then we move into the Naturally Better variations. This one happens to be the 8 3/4" variation from Knoxville, Tenn. There is a Naturally Good 8 3/4oz from there as well.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 17, 2010)

This "Mil-k-botl" embossed 12oz with a Cinderella Punch paper label was posted by Wonkapete a while back. I'd like to find one of these with or without a label.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jul 17, 2010)

hi morb, I have 10 oz. one with the windmill. It is blue and white acl, dated 1941 and from St.Louis. Also one with a child's head , in caption saying the Mil-kay slogan. I 'll look tomorrow.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 17, 2010)

Sounds good. I recently received the bottle that may very well explain the name Mil-K-Botl. According to an ad for Mil-Kay Orange, in 1935 Mil-K-Botl "A Juice Orange Drink" was created to "recover the orange business lost to the dairies." This suggests that Mil-K-Botl was a drink similar to the Mission Orange, Brierley's, and other non-carbonated juice drinks of the time, and would most likely have had a bottle similar to those brands. In other words a bottle that looked more like a milk bottle, re-arrange that just a bit and you have Mil-K-Botl. I recently purchased a Mil-K-Botl non-carbonated type juice bottle from the bay.


----------



## mgardziella (Jul 17, 2010)

Sweet collection!  I love all the variations.  Do you have one that looks like this?


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah I do have that one, but didn't have a picture when I made this thread. Mine is a 1961.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 18, 2010)

*Mil-k-botl and Mil-kay variations post yours*

There has to be more variations of the Mil-Kay and Mil-K-botl bottles out there?


----------



## madman (Jul 18, 2010)

*RE: Mil-k-botl and Mil-kay variations post yours*

hey morb i aint got nothin on you looking for a nice blue and white phosphate,, heres mine slight differences in all


----------



## madman (Jul 18, 2010)

*RE: Mil-k-botl and Mil-kay variations post yours*

variants


----------



## madman (Jul 18, 2010)

*RE: Mil-k-botl and Mil-kay variations post yours*

1950-1953-1962


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 19, 2010)

*RE: Mil-k-botl and Mil-kay variations post yours*

That Mohr brothers with Naturally Good on the neck is the first one of those I've seen. I need one of the Hartman Naturally Good. Thanks for posting them Madman.


----------



## islandhopper99 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a sign for MIL-K-BOTL  I can't find any info on it. Can anyone tell me if it has any value. It is an old porcelain ssingle sided sign done in orange and black. Here is the image http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=150470500351 Someone thinks it's worth a $100.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 22, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  islandhopper99
> 
> I have a sign for MIL-K-BOTL  I can't find any info on it. Can anyone tell me if it has any value. It is an old porcelain ssingle sided sign done in orange and black. Here is the image http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=150470500351 Someone thinks it's worth a $100.


 
 Yeah I think it's worth at least $100, I'm the one bidding on it. LOL!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 22, 2010)

You sign is from the late 1930's early 1940's. There are a lot of matchbooks around with the same design on the paper labeled bottles.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 22, 2010)

New variant. The bottle on the left is a 1949 Mil-Kay from Norton, VA and is pretty standard for a Mil-Kay 10oz bottle. The bottle beside it is a company bottle, st. louis Mo, and is a tall skinny 10oz with a smooth body and orange peel shoulder and neck. It is a 1955.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey Morb ~

 I'm probably the only one who doesn't know the answer to this, but is the name "Mil-Kay" a play on the word "mill" or "milk" or both? And is the word "Kay" a last name or what?  [8|]  By the way, great collection. I've only found one "Mil-Kay" over the years. But it was broken and no doubt still laying on the ground where I tossed it.

 Thanks,

 SPBOB


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> Sounds good. I recently received the bottle that may very well explain the name Mil-K-Botl. According to an ad for Mil-Kay Orange, in 1935 Mil-K-Botl "A Juice Orange Drink" was created to "recover the orange business lost to the dairies." This suggests that Mil-K-Botl was a drink similar to the Mission Orange, Brierley's, and other non-carbonated juice drinks of the time, and would most likely have had a bottle similar to those brands. In other words a bottle that looked more like a milk bottle, re-arrange that just a bit and you have Mil-K-Botl. I recently purchased a Mil-K-Botl non-carbonated type juice bottle from the bay.


 
 Already posted what I feel is the answer to the origin of the name, check it out above.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks Morb ... and my apologies too. This morning was the first time I looked at this thread and just scrolled through it real quick to check out the photos. I guess it would have made sense to read the entire text as well. Which is a lesson learned for the future.  []

 SPBOB


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 23, 2010)

No apology needed.


----------



## sodapops (Aug 23, 2010)

As I understand Mil Kay was a national brand and there were two bottle versions bottled in Oklahoma INWHICH I DON"T HAVE. There was a 10oz? and a 7oz, I have seen a paper label version but it did not have an Oklahoma towns name on it. So Morb in your quest for "MilKay bottles if you see a Oklahoma one please think of me.[]


----------



## madman (Aug 23, 2010)

didnt see this variant here thought id share


----------



## madman (Aug 23, 2010)

woops!


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  sodapops
> 
> As I understand Mil Kay was a national brand and there were two bottle versions bottled in Oklahoma INWHICH I DON"T HAVE. There was a 10oz? and a 7oz, I have seen a paper label version but it did not have an Oklahoma towns name on it. So Morb in your quest for "MilKay bottles if you see a Oklahoma one please think of me.[]


 
 Haven't ran into any Okey Kays yet.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah I definitely need that black and white Orange Phosphate.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 18, 2010)

I finally gotta one of those Black and White Orange Phosphates like the one Madman posted, but that's nothing compared to the bottle I finally convinced a friend of mine to part with today, after much grinding and gnashing of teeth. LOL! It is a 1938 Mil-K-Botl from the Natural Set Up Sales Corp. of St. Louis, Mo. And even with the case wear this one is most likely my favorite of the Mil-Kay variations. Must be the black, I do tend to like the color black.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 18, 2010)

Healthful, Refreshing, and 12 fluid ounces. This was obviously prior to their adopting the 10oz size.


----------



## madman (Sep 18, 2010)

ho ho he he ha ha! sweeeeet!


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 18, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## Keala77 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi there, I am new to bottling and I just dug a one gallon Mil-K-Corp bottle out of the ground. It has a broken little eye hook. Does anyone know the history of the one gallon? It says full gallon on it. I just put it on eBay but more to see if anyone has any interest or background on the bottle


----------



## madman (Mar 1, 2013)

hey morb check this out  http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Paper-Label-MIL-KAY-pop-Bottle-Bottled-by-Covert-Baking-Co-Middleport-Ohio-/310608242201?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4851b1a619


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah spotted that, the label was just too rough for me.

 http://www.tazewell-orange.com/milkbotl.html for the story behind Mil-K-Botl Keala77.


----------



## AMChandler (Mar 3, 2013)

I've dug two Mil-Kay's so far: a broken one (which got a little more broken when one of my cats knocked it off the counter) and an unbroken with a pretty bad label.  These are both 10 oz bottles, the broken is a 1958 and unbroken is a 1956.


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 5, 2013)

Pretty late in the game for Mil-kay. The brand seemed to be winding down by the early 1960's.


----------

